# Canada's Via Rail Just Announced a "SALE"



## rrdude (Apr 14, 2011)

Check out this LINK, just what the doctor ordered!


----------



## grounded flyboy (Apr 14, 2011)

I've been waiting for a good price to see Hudson Bay and Churchill... this looks like it!

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Apr 14, 2011)

WOW!  Looks almost too good to be true. :unsure: Anyone know of an impending labour dispute on VIA's horizon? :giggle: :huh:


----------



## AlanB (Apr 14, 2011)

I just saw a story the other day about one union that just completed a contract renewal with VIA. I'm thinking it was the engineers, but I'm not certain of that. And no idea if any other unions are in negotiations.


----------



## train person (Apr 15, 2011)

Given thats it's now 'tomorrow' any idea when these discounts will show up? Any particular time likely? Start of the business day?


----------



## train person (Apr 15, 2011)

All sorted, original booking for single cabin dumped and cabin for two booked for a little more than what I paid to start with!

All at prices totally within reach of the ordinary person!

Domes agogo!!!


----------



## AlanB (Apr 16, 2011)

Just be sure to read the fine print as it were, this special is not refundable. You had best be 100% certain that you're going. You can make a change in dates, but even that is expensive.

All that said, it's still a great deal. So good, that we're going to Halifax! 

Anyone know if the Ocean serves dinner out of Montreal with its 6:30 PM departure?


----------



## jis (Apr 16, 2011)

AlanB said:


> All that said, it's still a great deal. So good, that we're going to Halifax!


Me too! And as we discovered a little while back, we are even on the same trains. Time for another mini-mini-Gathering?


----------

